# Lamont Compensamatic and Expo



## topi666666 (Sep 21, 2012)

Can anybody tell me anything about these two pocket watch?

First one is Lamont which have Unitas movement I guess.Cant find exact match from Ranft but very close ones.Diameter of movement is about 40mm.Inside telling its pure nickel.

My second guess is that it might have something to do with Nivada because they are only movements that I found connected to Compensamatic.

Can anybody with more wisdom tell me if Im in right path or totally in forest?


----------



## topi666666 (Sep 21, 2012)

topi666666 said:


> Can anybody tell me anything about these two pocket watch?
> 
> First one is Lamont which have Unitas movement I guess.Cant find exact match from Ranft but very close ones.Diameter of movement is about 40mm.Inside telling its pure nickel.
> 
> ...


 Sorry about double posti

This Expo have completely closed backside and to see movement it should be opened frontside.I cant even dream of doing it By myself.

Only information about Expo I manage to find was spy camera pocket watches and I seriously think this doesnt have anything to do with them.

ng,cant understand how I managed to do it and how to remove another one.


----------

